# Yao is overhyped by us Houston fans



## Mr.Prince (Jun 7, 2006)

First off, I am a Houston fan, and I truly think we can compete for the title, and that Yao is really important to this team. But it just makes me sick, sick, whenever I see you other Houston overrating yao dramatically! Yao Ming is not even the best player on this team, that is McGrady, and he sure is not the best player in the league! 
I just can't take this anymore, people overrating Yao from what they have seen after the All-Star Break when McGrady was out, I'm tired of people saying that Yao is so important to this team, whe we have see what this team can do without McGrady...
In no way I want to bash Houston, I love this team, and I think we have a serious shot at the title this year, I seriously do, but please Houston fans, stop being blinded...Yao is NOT as good as some, not all, some of you guys say!
For example check out this thread on clutchcity http://bbs.clutchfans.net/showthread.php?t=119035 . That is just pure hyping. That makes you guys look silly, people call Kobe fans ridiculous when they say Kobe is the individually best player in the league, I mean at least that's a pretty arguable comment. Kobe is right up there, and Yao is NOT, not up there with Kobe and LeBron, please open your eyes, please, this Yaomania has to stop!

Ok now you guys go ahead and take me down, but that was just something i, as a Rockets fan myself, had to say.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Mr.Prince said:


> First off, I am a Houston fan, and I truly think we can compete for the title, and that Yao is really important to this team. But it just makes me sick, sick, whenever I see you other Houston overrating yao dramatically! Yao Ming is not even the best player on this team, that is McGrady, and he sure is not the best player in the league!
> I just can't take this anymore, people overrating Yao from what they have seen after the All-Star Break when McGrady was out, I'm tired of people saying that Yao is so important to this team, whe we have see what this team can do without McGrady...
> In no way I want to bash Houston, I love this team, and I think we have a serious shot at the title this year, I seriously do, but please Houston fans, stop being blinded...Yao is NOT as good as some, not all, some of you guys say!
> For example check out this thread on clutchcity http://bbs.clutchfans.net/showthread.php?t=119035 . That is just pure hyping. That makes you guys look silly, people call Kobe fans ridiculous when they say Kobe is the individually best player in the league, I mean at least that's a pretty arguable comment. Kobe is right up there, and Yao is NOT, not up there with Kobe and LeBron, please open your eyes, please, this Yaomania has to stop!
> ...


Please find one thread in the Houston boards that declares Yao Ming to be the best player in the league. I can speak for the rest of my forum mates that such a statement has not been seriously made here. Yao is crucial to the success of the team, and I believe him to be the best player on the team right now. (Until McGrady can demonstrate his '05 self) If you saw these claims at Clutchfans.net, then please post there. You're preaching to the wrong crowd, kid.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

I concur with everything that Bronx43 said. I dont think we have ever called Yao the best player in the league. The only thing we have named Yao is the best center in the league (and which I believe is the truth, given Shaq's performance last season). IN regards to the best player on this team, it is very hard to split Yao and Tmac at the moment. Tmac when healthy is a top 5 player in the league. But given the improvements Yao made late last season, and Tmac's injury problems, I would say Yao is very close to being, if not already the best player on this team.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

.... no way.... padgett is the best player by far :banana:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I did declare that Yao would be the MVP in this league on a few occassions, but I've been saying that since his rookie year  

And do feel free to bring up an argument as to why you think Yao's not as good as some of us think. He's reaching his prime, putting up 20-10 games consistently, and no doubt the best center in his league.


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

Who's going to stop Yao from being the best center? Shaq?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

PriceIsWright said:


> Who's going to stop Yao from being the best center? Shaq?


3 seasons ago, yah


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Mr.Prince said:


> First off, I am a Houston fan, and I truly think we can compete for the title, and that Yao is really important to this team. But it just makes me sick, sick, whenever I see you other Houston overrating yao dramatically! Yao Ming is not even the best player on this team, that is McGrady, and he sure is not the best player in the league!
> I just can't take this anymore, people overrating Yao from what they have seen after the All-Star Break when McGrady was out, I'm tired of people saying that Yao is so important to this team, whe we have see what this team can do without McGrady...
> In no way I want to bash Houston, I love this team, and I think we have a serious shot at the title this year, I seriously do, but please Houston fans, stop being blinded...Yao is NOT as good as some, not all, some of you guys say!
> For example check out this thread on clutchcity http://bbs.clutchfans.net/showthread.php?t=119035 . That is just pure hyping. That makes you guys look silly, people call Kobe fans ridiculous when they say Kobe is the individually best player in the league, I mean at least that's a pretty arguable comment. Kobe is right up there, and Yao is NOT, not up there with Kobe and LeBron, please open your eyes, please, this Yaomania has to stop!
> ...


Yao is the best player on the Rockets. Ok I just said it, so now what?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Mr. Prince:

Most fans on this forum have merely expressed opinions about Yao as they pertain to alot of those bogus player rankings that sports writers put out. I don't have links to any of these articles but, some of these player rankings have Yao ranked as the 5th or 6th best center in the league when he is really top 3.

Other rankings put Yao down around 22 or 23 in the best all around player catagory. That is crazy too. He is probably a top 12 or 15 all around player.

Does anyone remember the articles I'm talking about? It has only been in the past month or so on espn or si.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Mr.Prince said:


> First off, I am a Houston fan, and I truly think we can compete for the title, and that Yao is really important to this team. But it just makes me sick, sick, whenever I see you other Houston overrating yao dramatically! Yao Ming is not even the best player on this team, that is McGrady, and he sure is not the best player in the league!
> I just can't take this anymore, people overrating Yao from what they have seen after the All-Star Break when McGrady was out, I'm tired of people saying that Yao is so important to this team, whe we have see what this team can do without McGrady...
> In no way I want to bash Houston, I love this team, and I think we have a serious shot at the title this year, I seriously do, but please Houston fans, stop being blinded...Yao is NOT as good as some, not all, some of you guys say!
> For example check out this thread on clutchcity http://bbs.clutchfans.net/showthread.php?t=119035 . That is just pure hyping. That makes you guys look silly, people call Kobe fans ridiculous when they say Kobe is the individually best player in the league, I mean at least that's a pretty arguable comment. Kobe is right up there, and Yao is NOT, not up there with Kobe and LeBron, please open your eyes, please, this Yaomania has to stop!
> ...


*FINE I WILL you basketball NATZI!* :biggrin: The last time I checked this was an internet forum, and not the joint chief's of staff hearings on professional basketball??? So our opinions here are vaild, respected, and valued. I'm not sure if I can even say your assestment of our praise of Yao to be correct? Not too many fans in HTown, Houston to you: would say Yao is hands down the best player in the league...bow down to his graces! :curse: :curse: Nobody here says that, we do say "We Love Yao, YaoMing YaoMing YaoMing" I would never go on the Laker forum and bash Kobe, whom I don't particularly care for. Never would I go there and say to His Fans "_you guys are wicked crazy for loving on that dude! You look silly! I'm so sick of yada yada yada". _ If you don't like or even respect Yao's abilities or his contributions to the Rockets, don't bother posting here. This is a respectable non-agitating enviornment where we are positive and support every member of the Rockets. No bashing of future hall of famers here _Chancellor_! We may make jokes, but no one here accepts blatant agitating and negativity, so find another place to get a rise out the Natives. . . :raised_ey


----------



## Mr.Prince (Jun 7, 2006)

First off, i gotta say i was a lil bit too emotional in my first post, cause that thread from clutchfans drove me nuts lol, sorry for that.
But in my post I never said that you said that Yao is the best player in the league, but some of you guys said, more than once that you think Yao is top ten. So I am a Houston fan, I am hoping for a good season, and I am looking forward to Yao's contributions. I just think its ridiculous whenever a NBA writer says that Dwight Howard or Amare are better than Yao *some* of you guys go nuts. And whenever someone ranks Shaq over Yao some of you go berserk, Shaq does have a big off the ball influence, don't deny that fact, now, i am not saying that Shaq is better than Yao, nor am I saying its the other way around, I feel like i can't really say that.

Another thing whenever the question comes up, who can't be traded, Yao is constantly put up there with guys like Wade and LeBron or Nowitzki, Yao has yet to reach that level. I don't want to put Yao down, I don't know how good he can be, but watch out that you are not ending up as *some* of the (no offense) Kobe fans who praise him as god himself.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

> Mr.Prince said:
> 
> 
> > First off, i gotta say i was a lil bit too emotional in my first post, cause that thread from clutchfans drove me nuts lol, sorry for that.
> ...


_Just like the fans of Wade, Billups, Duncan, or KG wouldn't want their heart and soul traded away, neither do we? In Houston we are lucky to have 2 heartbeats in Yao and Tracy. As we've seen one finds it hard to survive and be successful without the other? The fact that you obviously don't like Yao for whatever reason says wholeheartely that you are not a 'real Houston fan'. It would be like not appreciating Warren Moon or Earl Cambell because 'they're just not the best players in the NFL'? I'm sure someone could make the arguement that neither brought a title to the city, and didn't have major playoff successes, but that doesn't take away from their significance or importance to the city and the franchise. JUST LIKE YAO_.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Mr.Prince said:


> Another thing whenever the question comes up, who can't be traded, Yao is constantly put up there with guys like Wade and LeBron or Nowitzki, Yao has yet to reach that level. I don't want to put Yao down, I don't know how good he can be, but watch out that you are not ending up as *some* of the (no offense) Kobe fans who praise him as god himself.


Are you serious? Which GM in their right mind would even consider trading Yao Ming. His talent is undeniable and the fact that any season now he will put it all together and start dominating makes him an untradeable asset. 

Seriously man, there is no need to start bashing everyone just because we like our Franchise player and defend him when we believe he is being slighted. Every fan of any team will do that, even Portland fans (not sure they have anyone of franchise quality tho).


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Thank You ESPN:

I am fine with this ranking for centers.

http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/holl...ider.espn.go.com/nba/hollinger/rankings?pos=9

I am also fine with this ranking of small forward because that is TMac's true position.

http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/holl...ider.espn.go.com/nba/hollinger/rankings?pos=5

I think this is the article that had everyone up in arms. There is NO WAY with a full season under their belts that Yao and TMac would not be in the Top 10 of this list. If Yao had played 25 to 30 more games at the level he did before he went down for the season then he would've easily been in the Top 10 and maybe even number one among centers. Same goes for TMac. With the bad back off and on all season, he never had a chance to post good number but still finished at 12. He would've easily finished ahead of KG, Arenas, AI, and Shaq had he played all year.

http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/holl...o.com/nba/hollinger/rankings?pos=null&start=0


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Jdig, I agree that Yao and Tmac are lower on that chart than they should be.. but look on the right hand side of the article... it is completely about projected Player Efficiency Ratings. They go down the list in a countdown that ranks the players from and takes into consideration last years stats.

since both Yao and Tmac didn't get as much time on the court I think that decreased their efficiency rating (I could be wrong though yall know I am only a second year fan )


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Agreed. I'm just speaking to my man Mr. Prince. Debarge is right about HTown fans stick'in up for the home team and thats all I'm saying too.

If Yao and TMac were on the court more last season their rankings would be alot higher.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> since both Yao and Tmac didn't get as much time on the court I think that decreased their efficiency rating (I could be wrong though yall know I am only a second year fan )


Yao's was actually 25.7 last season. For some reason, Hollinger is predicting his rating to fall to 23, which is what it was in the 2004-05 season.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

...yall love yall some Hollinger, huh? 


lol.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Yao's was actually 25.7 last season. For some reason, Hollinger is predicting his rating to fall to 23, which is what it was in the 2004-05 season.


 i dont understand why hollinger predicted a drop for yao.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> i dont understand why hollinger predicted a drop for yao.


Because T-Mac is back?


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> i dont understand why hollinger predicted a drop for yao.


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=4108255&conly=#post4108255


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

CbobbyB said:


> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=4108255&conly=#post4108255


 i dont think there is anything wrong with the statistic. there is just something wrong with his predictions. he predicted a drop in PER for duncan who will go from being injured to healthy.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Maybe we should just not read national articles about the Rockets? :biggrin: Unless its written in Texas, (I notice whenever you read articles from SA or DAL or Austin or wherever, Tmac and Yao get much respect) I think its because regionally people see the team. They see Tracy or Yao, I get to see Duncan and Dirk, so my opinions of them are higher maybe than someone all the way in NY or Philly. 

Frankly, four of the best players in the league live in Texas? TD, Dirk, Tmac, and Yao in no particular order, who in their right mind wouldn't want any of those guys right now? I'm sure in the northwest, people think there ought to be statues erected in honor of KG, and rightfully so, he's earned it. I think this is basically just Eastside Westside bias, with a smack of Southside-Miami sludge. No matter how pisspoor the Lakers or Kings are, Westcoast writers will always say 'their' guys are better than our guys. Eastcoast jerks, are well just that, Eastcoast jerks who thinks the Sun rises there first on planet Earth. Steve Francis better hope he gets traded this year, or his career will never rise out of the toilet.  Sorry Stevie, I still have love 4 ya...

Bottomline Yao Shaq DHoward Amare (in his present state) are the only true all around prime-time centers in the NBA. Yes, yes, Big Ben is a great defender/rbdr but can you throw it in to him for a win, NO so he's not prime-time. _But you know what, with 5 seconds left who would you rather have to win your game, the guy who'll miss the free-throws and possibly get an Off foul or the guy whose career FGs include 12 foot fadeaways and 80% at the line? Hmmmnnn, let me think...._


----------

